# No More Cranking!



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Looky what the family got me for Xmas!
















ATWOOD Heavy-Duty Power Tongue Jack


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Those are really nice....I wanted one but must not have been good enough


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great








Now you can have a drink while unhooking and won't have to worry about spilling a drop


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

will have to say that the Power jack has added years to my life --

well worth every cent...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Very cool Marc! A nice addition for that big beautiful Outback of yours. That will make setting up a breeze!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

very cool!!! I love mine.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I just moved my Atwood to its third Outback and still works great.

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice!

We have been thinking of one of those.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice! I would not want to be without mine. The best money you can spend on a TT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You are going to LOVE that. After the first time, you'll ask yourself why you didn't get one sooner.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very nice! I'd have to say that the electric jack is one of the best mods you could ever do. Making it an Atwood is even better!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Very Nice 
As for now I will use arm power good exercise









Willie


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Cool.







That is on my list too.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEET Good for you









That is one gift I will NOT be getting my DH ............
I want him to work his upper body :lol









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> ATWOOD Heavy-Duty Power Tongue Jack


Take it from me, you're going to really appreciate that with your 31!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> SWEEEEEEEET Good for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah come on Tami....that cranking is for the birds. Give your man a break. He needs a free hand to hold a cold brew after all that driving.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> SWEEEEEEEET Good for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you, Tami!!!

I was thinking along the same lines but then realized that, as long as we just camp at Rallies, that won't work. We pull in and *<WOOOOSH> * there are 5 guys setting up our trailer for us! (Sure am glad they  all have power jacks though...means they weren't too tired to hand crank ours







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> SWEEEEEEEET Good for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you, Tami!!!

I was thinking along the same lines but then realized that, as long as we just camp at Rallies, that won't work. We pull in and *<WOOOOSH> * there are 5 guys setting up our trailer for us! (Sure am glad they  all have power jacks though...means they weren't too tired to hand crank ours







)
[/quote]

Think what it would be like if you make it to the "2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally". There will be around 50 of us there. Your Outback would be all set up before you even have time to get out of your truck.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> SWEEEEEEEET Good for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you, Tami!!!

I was thinking along the same lines but then realized that, as long as we just camp at Rallies, that won't work. We pull in and *<WOOOOSH> * there are 5 guys setting up our trailer for us! (Sure am glad they  all have power jacks though...means they weren't too tired to hand crank ours







)
[/quote]
Think what it would be like if you make it to the "2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally". There will be around 50 of us there. Your Outback would be all set up before you even have time to get out of your truck.
[/quote]
Jim - you have _NO IDEA_ how very close we were to being there (sans TT, tho') ... but then ya'll went and scheduled it for when we'll be in Africa.














Yep. It was a tuff decision - - but Africa won out!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Jim - you have _NO IDEA_ how very close we were to being there (sans TT, tho') ... but then ya'll went and scheduled it for when we'll be in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...but Summer 2008 you can't schedule any other trips...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer 06 is the Factory rally


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim - you have _NO IDEA_ how very close we were to being there (sans TT, tho') ... but then ya'll went and scheduled it for when we'll be in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...but Summer 2008 you can't schedule any other trips...








[/quote]

I assure you - there is nothing scheduled beyond Jan. 1, 2007 - for anytime - anywhere - EXCEPT Africa!

But just what is brewing for Summer 2008???? That is, besides the *1st NATIONAL OB RALLY * ????? (I've already got KB talked into that one...WITH  Puff














.... as long as it really does become a NATIONAL Rally 







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Summer 06 is the Factory rally


Oh man! You mean I missed it?
Shoot!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Summer 06 is the Factory rally


Oh man! You mean I missed it?
Shoot!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Ya snooze ya lose Doug...


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

willie226 said:


> Very Nice
> As for now I will use arm power good exercise
> 
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you partner.

Nothing like a some fresh air and exercise to start a camping trip. These are the things that make getting off the couch in the first place so enjoyable.

But I will close with, its a nice mod, one I will certainly do some day.


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

mv945 said:


> Looky what the family got me for Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also got a power tongue jack for Christmas, but have not installed it yet. What is the diameter of the standard hitch post. The instructions with the new electric jack (the Ultra 3500 or 3502) from campingworld.com say it needs a 2.25" hole. Campingworld.com says it'll work on 2" or 2.25" holes. Anyone know if I'm going to have to drill this out or if it's a simple swap?

Thanks,
dak


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I need one of those-how long does it take to install?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I need one of those-how long does it take to install?


I'm about as un-mechanically inclined







as they come, and I had no problem installing mine. Took less than a half hour. And that's GOOD for me!

You will be thrilled with how it helps you set up and hitch up.









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Simple install. The only minor problem was I had to file the lower hole a little to get it to fit.

John


----------

